# Question re faceplate size turning wet redwood



## dquetin (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 17" x 9" wet redwood blank. I'm interested in your knowledge of matching faceplate size and screw length for various size pieces, but especially for this blank. Is it trial and error or is there some formula?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I would probably use a 6" faceplate on it with minimum 2" sheet metal screws. Do not use sheet rock screws or deck screws. They can snap and send that piece flying. Wear a face shield and make sure you have the tailstock up for support until you get it balanced or shaped. It would help if we knew if it was 17" in diameter by 9" thick or what plus what are you going to turn out of it? A vase, bowl, platter, etc. 

I have been turning for quite some time and would probably use a six screw 3" faceplate with the tailstock in place for support but if you are just beginning I would definitely recommend the use of a 6" one.


----------



## dquetin (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, Bernie, for taking the time to help me out. The piece is 17" in diameter and will be a bowl. I've been using sheetrock screws, but will switch to sheet metal instead and a six inch faceplate. For safety, I think I'll use a 4" faceplace for the bottom as well instead of a 2 1/4" nub. I've had a piece fly off before and knock me down so I'm a bit more cautious these days. That also prompted me to buy a Trend Air Pro. Thanks for the wisdom. Doug


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

dquetin said:


> Thanks, Bernie, for taking the time to help me out. The piece is 17" in diameter and will be a bowl. I've been using sheetrock screws, but will switch to sheet metal instead and a six inch faceplate. For safety, I think I'll use a 4" faceplace for the bottom as well instead of a 2 1/4" nub. I've had a piece fly off before and knock me down so I'm a bit more cautious these days. That also prompted me to buy a Trend Air Pro. Thanks for the wisdom. Doug


Your welcome Doug. Glad I could help. I wear my Trend Pro whenever I walk into my shop to turn. I also remember when I first started I used sheet rock screws. All 6 sheared and it knocked me across the room and had a healthy bruise on my chest. I asked on another forum and they told me not to use sheet rock screws but good sheet metal screws. So for about 4 yrs now only sheet metal screws.


----------

